# 2012 Nissan Versa: Cruise Control Issue



## RickyJo (Mar 18, 2021)

My wife's cruise control quit on her a few months ago, so while this is the same car as my other recent post, it is (I assume) an unrelated issue. 

Turning on the cruise control does not activate the light on the control panel. In other words, the issue occurs _before_ one tries to set the speed.

So far, I have checked all the fuses in the car's cabin visually. I have not seen any issues. However, I'd like to replace the fuses anyway because not getting the CC light seems to point that direction (my understanding is that if it was the brake control switch, I would get the CC light to turn on but not be able to actually engage CC when I attempted to set the speed--correct me if I'm wrong).
Somebody on the Versa-specific forums alleges that, "The fuses that power the _cruise_ circuit are number 7, _2_, _3_, and _13_". Tragically, they do not cite a source. Nonetheless, I broke into the car's manual and looked at the fuse section and was astonished to find no information about what fuse did what. Meanwhile, while there is some information under the lid, I was disappointing not to find any numbering. Does this make sense to anybody else? 

So the two paths before me (and I'm open to correction) are fuses and the brake switch, but fuses seems more likely despite my visual inspection turning up nothing. Right? Any idea how to figure out which fuse(s) are involved?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Nissan Service Repair Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.

There are several DTC codes listed in the FSM that relate to the ASCD system which may be of help if one or more are set. The FSM has wiring diagrams for the ASCD system.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

rogoman said:


> There are several DTC codes listed in the FSM that relate to the ASCD system which may be of help if one or more are set. The FSM has wiring diagrams for the ASCD system.


Rogo is right. The CC on your Versa has no separate hardware, the ECM and TCM strictly control it through firmware. If the ECM won't enable it, there will definitely be a code to tell you why. Could be something as simple as a stuck key in the steering wheel. If the ECM has no codes, chances are your spiral cable is going bad and one of more of the steering wheel keys isn't readable.


----------



## RickyJo (Mar 18, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Rogo is right. The CC on your Versa has no separate hardware, the ECM and TCM strictly control it through firmware. If the ECM won't enable it, there will definitely be a code to tell you why. Could be something as simple as a stuck key in the steering wheel. If the ECM has no codes, chances are your spiral cable is going bad and one of more of the steering wheel keys isn't readable.


Thank you so much for the replies.
I do own an OBDII reader (VC300, which is a cheap one), and it's reporting no codes for any issue, airbag, cruise control, or otherwise. If I'm understanding, ECU is part of the OBD system--correct me if I'm wrong. Am I using the right scanner? I've used it on check engine lights lots of times and had no issues in the past. It's not reporting errors either and is reading the car (VIN, etc.), just a lack of codes. Do I need a better scanner? I can swing the car down to AutoZone for their free scan, will it be any more sophisticated than what I've got? My wife took it until this afternoon but I'll have it back this evening.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

RickyJo said:


> If I'm understanding, ECU is part of the OBD system--correct me if I'm wrong. Am I using the right scanner?


Yes, if it had CC codes they'd be in the engine, so even the cheapest scanner would read them. If the problem wasn't obvious from the airbag light in your other post, it would make total sense to find a better scanner and check the non-OBD systems in the car. There's just no point when the problem is the proverbial "sore thumb". Replace the spiral cable and these troubles will be over.


----------



## RickyJo (Mar 18, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Yes, if it had CC codes they'd be in the engine, so even the cheapest scanner would read them. If the problem wasn't obvious from the airbag light in your other post, it would make total sense to find a better scanner and check the non-OBD systems in the car. There's just no point when the problem is the proverbial "sore thumb". Replace the spiral cable and these troubles will be over.


----------



## RickyJo (Mar 18, 2021)

For the sake of any future viewers of this thread, more discussion on the Spiral Cable/Clock Spring issue/replacement is occurring, here: 2012 Nissan Versa: Airbag diag code issue


----------

